# WolfMan 1/4 scale kit completed



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all - here is my build and paint of the Randy Bowen 1/4 scale WolfMan kit!
Excellent sculpt on this kit, painted with acrylic paints over a weeks period.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Great job Ian :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Another great one Ian. Is that the ceramic sculpt? I have the Polar Lights styrene version of it for a future build. It is really a nice sculpt and captures the classic Cheney wolfman perfectly. Again, a nice job and all brushed I think?

By the way, do you have the MIM Aurora box art kit of wolfie as well?

Bob K.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ian,Beautiful work as always on your kits and wolfie looks Fantastic here:thumbsup:!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

rkoenn said:


> Another great one Ian. Is that the ceramic sculpt? I have the Polar Lights styrene version of it for a future build. It is really a nice sculpt and captures the classic Cheney wolfman perfectly. Again, a nice job and all brushed I think?
> 
> By the way, do you have the MIM Aurora box art kit of wolfie as well?
> 
> Bob K.


Yes Bob, it's the cold cast porcelain kit.. and all done with brushes.. due to not owning a airbrush!... haha
No i don't have the MIM Wolfman kit, it's a great kit - but if i had a choice between these two, this one would win every time!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Nice work, Ian. I'm impressed that the acrylics you used aren't as chalky-looking as many water based paints otherwise do. Did you use something with a semi gloss sheen, a clear overcoat maybe - or was it the acrylics themselves?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Everything about your work says...EXCELLENT!

I really like the the first shot, the eyes, and claws, out to get me.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Love it Ian! Very nice job you did on him and his clothing! Face details look FANTASTIC too!

What limited number is he? Do you have the COA with him as well?

MMM


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Love it Ian! Very nice job you did on him and his clothing! Face details look FANTASTIC too!
> 
> What limited number is he? Do you have the COA with him as well?
> 
> MMM


2 thumbs & a big toe up Ian!!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Fantastic paint job.A nice backdrop with a full moon behind Wolfie would be perfect.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Mark McGovern said:


> Nice work, Ian. I'm impressed that the acrylics you used aren't as chalky-looking as many water based paints otherwise do. Did you use something with a semi gloss sheen, a clear overcoat maybe - or was it the acrylics themselves?


Many thanks for all the comments, Mark i use a very watered down Vallejo model colour and do multi coates.. i also use a retarder and mix gloss and matt varnish into paints to give various effects on the flesh areas..


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice work, Ian!!! I have the PL styrene version and have always thought this cold cast version would be nice to have. How tall is the Wolf Man? Your work looks terrific!! - Denis


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Very nice bit of work there Ian, Inspires me to finish of the Horizon version:thumbsup:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

dklange said:


> Nice work, Ian!!! I have the PL styrene version and have always thought this cold cast version would be nice to have. How tall is the Wolf Man? Your work looks terrific!! - Denis


Thanks again guy's for all the comments, Denis the wolfman is around 18 inches tall.. and heavy as sin!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

WOW!! Excellent work!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

You've done such a great job with this I don't know where to begin other than to drool and wish I had it on my shelf. You are very, very talented. This looks like museum quality to me. I believe I will be getting the styrene version of this kit for Christmas and your pictures will guide me in my own humble efforts. You set the bar pretty high though. Perhaps when the time comes I can pester you for a few tips on getting the colors right and such. I'd be honored to accept any advice you'd care to pass on.

Thanks for sharing the results of your work.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Many thanks for the comments Model Maker!.. anytime you want to know anything just post on the forum!.. we are all here to give advice.. many thanks again - Ian.


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice job. What a great figure and pose to work with. And the size.....Holy Cow! Love the blue eyes.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Working and painting figures mystifies me and I'm terrible at it....................but I do know good work when I see it. 

Ian, describing this model merely as "good" does your work a huge disservice.........................your work is *fantastic!* :thumbsup:


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Awesome job on this, Ian! I'm still working on mine...a little each week as time permits. 

Ben


----------



## Dale Stringer (Oct 25, 2010)

excellent work Ian - very detailed!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

How did I miss this one???
Excellent Ian!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Very realistic paintwork!

Chris.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Great work Ian! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Old thread but once again many thanks for all the comments!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

And another posting I missed. Well done Ian! :thumbsup:


----------

